# Keith Jardine Sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Whatcha all think of it?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

fits with his personality and looks great


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice Toxic, I like it a lot.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Hate Jardine, Like the sig, good hustle.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Sick work Toxic, that's the one man. Great job.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I like the sig, great typography!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah, very nice! I really like the text, great work.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Where'd you score that picture from? I don' think I've seen it before. Unless it's a promo for UFC 96. :confused02:

That's a great sig, nice color's and well put together.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, honestly I dont know where I got the pic -1, I randomly collect pics as I go so I have random fighter pics on my comp that I use when Im bored.

Just so you all know this one is probably gonna end up in the GFX store soon.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great sig. Someone should make a sig of Jardine and Lyoto that says something to the effect of "Do it for me Jardine"


----------

